# Crocus



## JPC36 (Mar 15, 2012)

G'day to all,

It's finally Spring in Holland!

Gr Joop (JPC)

Carl Zeiss, Biotar


----------



## premo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow.. Beautiful.
Heel mooi


----------



## pgriz (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful.  Care to share the details of how you got this image?


----------



## bwotring85 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## madjace (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm itching for spring to get here.... now that I finally have the gear needed to take this kind of capture.


----------



## NE-KID (Mar 15, 2012)

All I can say is wow.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful shot, lovely light.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2012)

Really lovely photo of one of my favorite little flowers!


----------



## JPC36 (Mar 16, 2012)

premo said:


> Wow.. Beautiful.
> Heel mooi



Dank je wel !


----------



## JPC36 (Mar 16, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Beautiful. Care to share the details of how you got this image?



Details are not available, Carl Zeiss lens (manuel) can not talk to Canon digital


----------



## JPC36 (Mar 16, 2012)

bwotring85 said:


> Nice



Thanks you for your comment
Gr Joop (JPC)


----------



## JPC36 (Mar 16, 2012)

madjace said:


> Very nice.



Thanks you for your comment
Gr Joop (JPC)


----------



## JPC36 (Mar 16, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'm itching for spring to get here.... now that I finally have the gear needed to take this kind of capture.



Thank you for your comment
Gr Joop (JPC)


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 16, 2012)

They're blooming quite nicely now aren't they? ^^
Good shot.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 16, 2012)

Exceptional! really


----------



## JPC36 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks (bedankt)


----------

